# Jigen vs Madara



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

@Fused


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Let’s see how far the madara wank carries.


----------



## blk (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen BFRs him. 

Wins w/out even touching the loser

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Inb4 "Jigen can't hurt Limbo" argument arrives


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

Madara gets sent to another dimension. BFR GG.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Charisma (Jul 30, 2021)

There's no location specified. There's no boundaries to remove Madara from.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> Madara gets sent to another dimension. BFR GG.


But first Jigen will make him his personal prison bitch and explain to fused and mygod000 why madara is a fodder

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Guys I think Madara wins Via Amaterasu


----------



## Hellblade (Jul 30, 2021)

A4 blitz.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Guys I think Madara wins Via Amaterasu


Nah dude. 

Madara uses Hirasaka and transports Jigen to the core of the Sun. Jigen wont be able to shrink it and he dies 

Oh wait, did i just give Madarastans an actual argument?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Guys I think Madara wins Via Amaterasu


First of all Madara doesn't have Amaterasu since it's a fodder technique, so watch your mouth and don't even dare to imply Madara has weak attacks in his arsenal.

Anyway Limbo speed-blitzes since Jigen can neither see, sense, nor affect it.


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Nah dude.
> 
> Madara uses Hirasaka and transports Jigen to the core of the Sun. Jigen wont be able to shrink it and he dies
> 
> Oh wait, did i just give Madarastans an actual argument?


Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> First of all Madara doesn't have Amaterasu since it's a fodder technique, so watch your mouth and don't even dare to imply Madara has weak attacks in his arsenal.
> 
> Anyway Limbo speed-blitzes since Jigen can neither see, sense, nor affect it.


How does jigen not speed blitz madara in the first 3 seconds of the fight?


----------



## Monarch (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen explodes him with a PS busting kick , then BFRs his remains in a lava dimension to clean up the trash .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen looks at the fodder before him,He then Looks at madara and madara Dies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks like the general consensus (that of more than one million people) is that Madara stomps this garbage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2021)

Prime Juudara Mid Diffs.

There's only two entities that are capable of defeating Prime Juudara 1 v 1. Kaguya & JJ Hagaromo, that's it. Isshiki would give it a damn good go, but I can't see him winning in the end.

1. Kaguya
2. JJ Hagaromo
3. Prime Juudara
4. Isshiki


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Looks like the general consensus (that of more than one million people) is that Madara stomps this garbage.


V2 Jigen literally beats Juudara in this video??

You're slipping dude.


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Looks like the general consensus (that of more than one million people) is that Madara stomps this garbage.


Yep,jigens V2 isn’t even needed.
This video made me laugh though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Altiora Night (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Looks like the general consensus (that of more than one million people) is that Madara stomps this garbage.


I hope you realized that Maddy in this video said he can't take Jigen on alone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen Can't even See Limbo. 


How is Jigen Reacting To Light Fang?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kras Lee (Jul 30, 2021)

madara destroys him. ill give the same answer every time which is genin boruto being able to fight fused momoshiki which only shows how weak the boruto era is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiken (Jul 30, 2021)

Altiora Night said:


> I hope you realized that Maddy in this video said he can't take Jigen on alone.


It's pretty embarrassing I know...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Now I'm going to drop a truth bomb that will change the way you think forever.









































Edo Tensei are part of someone's arsenal and are not counted as different people, since they're controlled by the user


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Now I'm going to drop a truth bomb that will change the way you think forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And what of it?


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Kras Lee said:


> madara destroys him. ill give the same answer every time which is genin boruto being able to fight fused momoshiki which only shows how weak the boruto era is.


A amped up boruto,with the help of naruto and sasuke.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Jigen Can't even See Limbo.
> 
> 
> How is Jigen Reacting To Light Fang?


Why would Limbo matter when he can spawn rods on The real madara.


----------



## Kras Lee (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> A amped up boruto



amped up from what ? sasuke was long gone when boruto was able to land a rasengan to momoshiki

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Kras Lee said:


> amped up from what ? sasuke was long gone when boruto was able to land a rasengan to momoshiki


Did you nforget that sasuke Teleported a kunai into Momoshiki hand Romney an,making it so Boruto amped rasengan couldn’t get absorbed?Do you know who helped make the rasengan that big? N a r u to


----------



## Kras Lee (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Did you nforget that sasuke Teleported a kunai into Momoshiki hand Romney an,making it so Boruto amped rasengan couldn’t get absorbed?Do you know who helped make the rasengan that big? N a r u to



who cares about that we are talking about physical powers here.. the fused momoshiki who was about to fight naruto and sasuke 2v1 just stands in one place trying to dodge boruto's attacks ? how do u explain that ? iv said it before.. boruto shouldnt even be able to blink vs momoshiki.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sage King (Jul 30, 2021)

Juubidara slaughters

Reactions: Agree 2 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Kras Lee said:


> who cares about that we are talking about physical powers here.. the fused momoshiki who was about to fight naruto and sasuke 2v1 just stands in one place trying to dodge boruto's attacks ? how do u explain that ? iv said it before.. boruto shouldnt even be able to blink vs momoshiki.


Temari shouldn’t even be able to Hit madara/Sakura should not have been able to hit kaguya the God of all shinobi.


----------



## Kras Lee (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Temari shouldn’t even be able to Hit madara/Sakura should not have been able to hit kaguya the God of all shinobi.



they were both distracted


----------



## Sage King (Jul 30, 2021)

The SUPPORTER(rate and run) no longer appears on my ALERTS, ah yes the IGNORE button is working nicely
What's left is for the Supporter's username disappear completely on my screen, the creator of the forum should work on that.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Sage King (Jul 30, 2021)

There goes another one


----------



## Impulse (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen BFR Madara

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ludi (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen puts him into another dimension, GG


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Looks like the general consensus (that of more than one million people) is that Madara stomps this garbage.


We all know ad poplum is the name of the game here so i'll take this as a win then


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> We all know ad poplum is the name of the game here so i'll take this as a win then


Yeah, the problem is that @blk (I think it was him) used this argument when only like 16 people agreed with him on a poll  



@blk Appeal to majority works only when there is a sizeable enough pool of people, not when 16 people on a dead forum agree with you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> @blk Appeal to majority works only when there is a sizeable enough pool of people, not when 16 people on a dead forum agree with you


No it does not work, It's a literal fallacy and the fact that people resort to this and ad homiem tactics daily just shows who has the better arguments but it's not about that with these people, it's about fitting in and following consensus

The majority rules all else according to this forum yet people wonder why it's dead nobody wants to debate on a forum designed for debating

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 30, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> No it does not work, It's a literal fallacy and the fact that people resort to this and ad homiem tactics daily just shows who has the better arguments but it's not about that with these people, it's about fitting in and following consensus
> 
> The majority rules all else according to this forum yet people wonder why it's dead nobody wants to debate on a forum designed for debating


Well, if I were to make a post on a popular subreddit and it got 2K upvotes and several awards, I would brag about it. 

But if I made a poll here and 16 people agreed with me (some of which are dupes)? No, there's nothing to brag about

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Well, if I were to make a post on a popular subreddit and it got 2K upvotes and several awards, I would brag about it.


Makes sense but just because x amount of people agree with you does not mean your right


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## TheNirou (Jul 30, 2021)

Limbo stomps.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 30, 2021)

Fused said:


> Anyway Limbo speed-blitzes since Jigen can neither see, sense, nor affect it.


why wouldn't he be able to? this is completely contra to how the verse has been laid out.


----------



## dabi (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen wins unfortunately.  

It is what it is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 30, 2021)

Isshiki/Jigen oneshot through literally Madaras entire defensive arsenal 

You can give him a JJ amped Iso Susanoo wrapped around all of his TSBs and Jigen goes right through it and causes him serious injury if not outright death

The follow up would for sure kill him


----------



## Kai (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen beats Madara down with his Naruto/Sasuke feats and seals him in two ramen bowls.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Still, How is Jigen going to defeat Madara who can take Punches that could do From 8th Gate and Laugh at them like they were nothing?


Punches that can do this with Just air cannons. 


As well as this....


than ate those fist Like Nothing and  Laughed...



Jigen has no chance against that Madara who durability and Regeneration is far superior to Jigen Striking force which has no feats of Causing Air Cannon, Craters, or Bending space.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Still, How is Jigen going to defeat Madara who can take Punches that could do From 8th Gate and Laugh at them like they were nothing?
> 
> 
> Punches that can do this with Just air cannons.
> ...


Those Panels that you posted is showing madara getting pushed around like a ping pong ball.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Those Panels that you posted is showing madara getting pushed around like a ping pong ball.


That irrelevant to my premise. 

My premise is that Madara can eat those types of Punches easily after saying He definitely shouldn't let himself get hit by the Fist that is creating those air cannons. Then he later is hit by the Fist of Guy and Laughed at it talking about how excited he was for the fight and wanted more. 

Jigen Strength is doing next to nothing against Madara here.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> That irrelevant to my premise.
> 
> My premise is that Madara can eat those types of Punches easily after saying He definitely shouldn't let himself get hit by the Fist that is creating those air cannons. Then he later is hit by the Fist of Guy and Laughed at it talking about how excited he was for the fight and wanted more.
> 
> Jigen Strength is doing next to nothing against Madara here.


And yet Jigens move set stomped a 100% naruto and sasuke in their avatars.
Even a kick Went through susanoo defenses.
So yes,jigen will harm madara.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Jigen hits harder than guy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> And yet Jigens move set stomped a 100% naruto and sasuke in their avatars.
> Even a kick Went through susanoo defenses.
> So yes,jigen will harm madara.


Sighs, you're still ignoring My premise in this thread yet again. 


My argument was talking about Madara's Fortitude and endurance to handle a Barrage of Air cannon attacks that can Easily make Mile Long Craters into the Ground; Then, Madara takes hits from the Fist Creating those Attacks which can Bend Space. 

Instead of focusing On my premise, you went on About Madara Being Ragged dolled by those Attacks which was irrelevant. 

Like, I said, Above Madara can endure those Attacks From Jigen easily especially since Jigen punches are not Bending-space or creating Huge Craters With just air punches.  Yes, Madara is taking those Punches with not much diff.  considering Jigen Punches are not going to overpower Madara's Godly Regen, He easily survives all of Jigen Punches. 

This is sad after you were just talking about my interpretation skills, you're not making good use of yours.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Jigen hits harder than guy.


No, he doesn't.  Guy was making mile Long Craters into the ground with air cannon punches, Jigen wasn't. 

Guy Kicks were bending space, Jigen kicks were not.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> No, he doesn't.  Guy was making mile Long Craters into the ground with air cannon punches, Jigen wasn't.
> 
> Guy Kicks were bending space, Jigen kicks were not.


Kaguya attack werent bending space either, nor did Naruto's using boil release.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Kaguya attack werent bending space either, nor did Naruto's using boil release.


Kaguya air Cannon punches were destroying Sasuke's PS. 

Guy Generated enough Force into his Kick to almost kill Juubi Madara, which already proves Guy with a direct punch or Kick can easily destroy Sasuke PS. 



This Makes Jigen feat even less when Guy can Generate enough physical Force to destroy Juubi Jin Who Naruto admitted He couldn't beat alone. Naruto is>>sasuke.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Inb4 "Jigen can't hurt Limbo" argument arrives



God Limbo makes people salty  

Doesn't it suck that virtually no Boruto villain can even touch Mads on account of it and therefore he can't be beaten by them?


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Kaguya attack werent bending space either, nor did Naruto's using boil release.



Gai is faster than them, that doesn't mean he's overall stronger, but he's the fastest character ever shown in Naruto/Boruto as far as Shunshin/Foot speed goes


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> God Limbo makes people salty
> 
> Doesn't it suck that virtually no Boruto villain can even touch Mads on account of it and therefore he can't be beaten by them?



It true...

Jigen  and Isshiki can't see Limbo since it verbatim Stated you need at least a Rinnegan to see it.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Kaguya air Cannon punches were destroying Sasuke's PS.
> 
> Guy Generated enough Force into his Kick to almost kill Juubi Madara, which already proves Guy with a direct punch or Kick can easily destroy Sasuke PS.
> 
> ...



Kaguya fists penetrated PS without bending space. Jigen penetrated without bending space either. What are you trying to say again?

Guy can penetrate susanoo? Where exactly is proof? Almost killing Madara doesnt count as evidence for obvious reasons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> It true...
> 
> Jigen  and Isshiki can't see Limbo since it verbatim Stated you need at least a Rinnegan to see it.



Interdimensional sensing and/or Rinnegan are required to see it, and not even Momoshikis hand Rinnegan can see it since it couldn't even see a vanishing Rasengan which isn't interdimensional like Limbo is 

I don't think people comprehend just how OP Limbo is or they don't like to accept. You need incredibly Hax eyes or sensing to see it.


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Adult naruto has even stronger avatar because of gaining 50% kurama. And adult Sasuke Ps scales to it. And guess what? Jigen penetrated both of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Kaguya fists penetrated PS without bending space. Jigen penetrated without bending space either. What are you trying to say again?
> 
> Guy can penetrate susanoo? Where exactly is proof? Almost killing Madara doesnt count as evidence for obvious reasons.



Why doesn't it? Gai literally almost killed a fucking JJ, if you think that doesn't put him in league with busting at least a PS ur nuts. 

I could see arguing for BPS tanking it, but certainly not PS


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Lol People wank limbo so much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Adult naruto has even stronger avatar because of gaining 50% kurama. And adult Sasuke Ps scales to it. And guess what? Jigen penetrated both of them



Idk if Jigen penetrated them with raw power of some kind of hax since the PS or avatar didn't look damaged, which is very odd


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Interdimensional sensing and/or Rinnegan are required to see it, and not even Momoshikis hand Rinnegan can see it since it couldn't even see a vanishing Rasengan which isn't interdimensional like Limbo is
> 
> I don't think people comprehend just how OP Limbo is or they don't like to accept. You need incredibly Hax eyes or sensing to see it.


Interdimensional sensing? Isshiki has it. He sensed Narutos chakra from a different dimension altogether

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Lol People wank limbo so much.



Ok so.

If you don't have interdimensional sensing or Rinnegan there's literally no way to see or sense it and thus no way to consistently counter it. That's not wank that's just a fact. It's like being constantly blindsided with no sight or sensing, it's the same thing.
Just because these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Boruto villains can't counter it doesn't mean it's wanked, it's just that OP


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Interdimensional sensing? Isshiki has it. He sensed Narutos chakra from a different dimension altogether



If this is accurate then I see no reason Isshiki can't sense Limbo


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Idk if Jigen penetrated them with raw power of some kind of hax since the PS or avatar didn't look damaged, which is very odd


What else it there. It is obvious he used pure force to do it. He penetrated and kicked sasuke across the terrain. Naruto was caughing blood too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> Kaguya fists penetrated PS without bending space. Jigen penetrated without bending space either. What are you trying to say again?
> 
> Guy can penetrate susanoo? Where exactly is proof? Almost killing Madara doesnt count as evidence for obvious reasons.



So...Let me get this straight, you said Generating enough physical force to Nearly Killing a Juubi Jin isn't Doesn't count as evidence that Gai can Destroy Sasuke's PS? 


Are you implying Teen Rinnean Sasuke PS>Juubi Madara? You do Realize even Obito Was Busting full Kurama Avatar by just throwing him into ground right?


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 30, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> If this is accurate then I see no reason Isshiki can't sense Limbo


It is. Thats how he dragged Kawaki to where they were fighting. Kawaki had Narutos prosthetic arm which was radiating narutos chakra


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

Extramarital Child said:


> What else it there. It is obvious he used pure force to do it. He penetrated and kicked sasuke across the terrain. Naruto was caughing blood too



Idk, it's just odd that there's NO damage to the avatars themselves when EVERY time a Susanoo or Avatar has been damaged it's always visibly evident.

Could have been some type of phasing/ST, idk.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> So...Let me get this straight, you said Generating enough physical force to Nearly Killing a Juubi Jin isn't Doesn't count as evidence that Gai can Destroy Sasuke's PS?
> 
> 
> Are you implying Teen Rinnean Sasuke PS>Juubi Madara? You do Realize even Obito Was Busting full Kurama Avatar by just throwing him into ground right?



That's exactly what he's saying, it's fucking cringey as if a JJ wouldn't scale to a PS


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> That's exactly what he's saying, it's fucking cringey as if a JJ wouldn't scale to a PS


Even Kurama Avatar Stalemated Sasuke PS,  and Obito could bust it by Just slamming them into the Ground while not even really trying to kill them.

One of the Haters even said Because Naruto and Sasuke didn't use Avatars against Madara was supposedly an anti-feat for Madara.

Ignoring that Sasuke used his PS and couldn't even Catch Madara.  Even if Sasuke and Naruto had Fused That they would still lose Madara Light Fang would instantly Negg them since it slices through There Avatars like Butchers cut Meat in there meat-shop.


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 30, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Ok so.
> 
> If you don't have interdimensional sensing or Rinnegan there's literally no way to see or sense it and thus no way to consistently counter it. That's not wank that's just a fact. It's like being constantly blindsided with no sight or sensing, it's the same thing.


Well Jigen and spawn rods,Into Madara.
Make Him immobile.
If limbo decides to get in the way they get Shanked with rods to.


Troyse22 said:


> Just because these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Boruto villains can't counter it doesn't mean it's wanked, it's just that OP


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Well Jigen and spawn rods,Into Madara.
> Make Him immobile.



Barely an inconvenience to Madara.


Naruto had to use Rods+Seals  just to stop a Limbo.

According to most of the Haters Limbo is weaker than Actual Madara. 






Starkk said:


> If limbo decides to get in the way they get Shanked with rods to.


Like I showed above Rods by themselves won't be enough.


----------



## Goku (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> According to most of the Haters Limbo is weaker than Actual Madara.


Stronger Limbo Clones were stalemated by Shadow Clones. That's a not a good look for Madara.


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 30, 2021)

Madara takes it 

limbos pose a lot of nuisance for jigen till he  eventually wears himself out 

fail to see how he can survive CST either


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Stronger Limbo Clones were stalemated by Shadow Clones. That's a not a good look for Madara.


I know your Salty right now, but i will ask you be objective don't debate out of emotion.


Madara Limbo clones defeated Naruto Shadow clones.


----------



## Goku (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I know your Salty right now, but i will ask you be objective don't debate out of emotion.
> 
> 
> Madara Limbo clones defeated Naruto Shadow clones.


Wasn't this after IT was casted? Why would the clones still be fighting?


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Wasn't this after IT was casted? Why would the clones still be fighting?


I figured you would Reply with something Like this...



Genjutsu doesn't affect Shadow clones.  You need to concede and accept Naruto Lost to Madara's Limbo. 

Be a man, and own up to your mistakes, I can help you be a better version of yourself...and do the right thing.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Goku (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I figured you would Reply with something Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fine, I'll concede.


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> I figured you would Reply with something Like this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hiruzen's shadow clones were affected by Bringer of Darkness

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Fine, I'll concede.




Thank you, I'll say this gives me hope for some of the people on this site would see reason. 

 Some people will act as if conceding is a sign of weakness,  but i'll advocate this to the day I die Admitting you got something wrong isn't something to be ashamed of. 

Respect to you mate


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 30, 2021)

ThirdRidoku said:


> Hiruzen's shadow clones were affected by Bringer of Darkness


Well Kish Must have changed his mind on Genjutsu and shadow clones in shippuden.

Just like He changed his mind mid way into War Arc when he had Genjutsu affect Edo Tensei, but the Strongest Genjutsu in the world can't affect Edo.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 30, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Well Kish Must have changed his mind on Genjutsu and shadow clones in shippuden.
> 
> Just like He changed his mind mid way into War Arc when he had Genjutsu affect Edo Tensei, but the Strongest Genjutsu in the world can't affect Edo.


could also depend on the type of genjutsu


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> hat's exactly what he's saying, it's fucking cringey as if a JJ wouldn't scale to a PS


JJs dont scale to Rikudo PS...

Because JJs are at best on par with Teen weaker versions of Rikudo PS users Base to Base as shown with numerous feats

Sasuke negged Madaras durability with legit a budget Chidori

Would love to see you argue he can dissect his own PS with Eiso

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

I don’t see how jigen loses to Foddera uchiha?
Madara was having a tough time against Naruto and sasuke without their avatars while jigen no diffed Naruto and sasuke avatars.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> I don’t see how jigen loses to Foddera uchiha?
> Madara was having a tough time against Naruto and sasuke without their avatars while jigen no diffed Naruto and sasuke avatars.



Facts.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> I don’t see how jigen loses to Foddera uchiha?
> Madara was having a tough time against Naruto and sasuke without their avatars while jigen no diffed Naruto and sasuke avatars.



Because you view him as fodder that means he is fodder?  


Madara can Destroy Their Avatars with Light Fang Casually.  


Jigen Stated he couldn't Kill Naruto because it would be too much work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Because you view him as fodder that means he is fodder?


Yes?he is fodder in the eyes of jigen


MYGod000 said:


> Madara can Destroy Their Avatars with Light Fang Casually.


And yet got hard pressed by Non avatar naruto and sasuke.


MYGod000 said:


> Jigen Stated he couldn't Kill Naruto because it would be too much work.


Jigen also states this while making sasuke Go back to Konoha in shambles.also Making a fool out of both of them.He just soloed Two gods of naruto.He couldn’t seal him because It would take to much Chakra that he wasted on them.


----------



## Alita (Jul 31, 2021)

Isshiki/jigen vs madara stand alone threads really need to be banned at this point. They are becoming just as tiring and toxic as jiraiya vs itachi threads.  

And they only drag out for extensive periods cause of the usual madara wankers engaging in their usual headcanon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> Isshiki/jigen vs madara stand alone threads really need to be banned at this point. They are becoming just as tiring and toxic as jiraiya vs itachi threads.
> 
> And they only drag out for extensive periods cause of the usual madara wankers engaging in their usual headcanon.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> JJs dont scale to Rikudo PS...
> 
> Because JJs are at best on par with Teen weaker versions of Rikudo PS users Base to Base as shown with numerous feats
> 
> ...



Didn't Jigen run through it like butter


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Yes?he is fodder in the eyes of jigen



Hard To Take that Serious when Jigen needs To Seal the moments of a Baby Ten tails, to take it from Destroy his hideout while Madara and Obito Controlled a Full adult Juubi.


Starkk said:


> And yet got hard pressed by Non avatar naruto and sasuke.


That Was Naruto who Sasuke who Had Moon Level Seals on Top of their Six paths Chakra, the Same Chakra that was accumulated From Hagoromo who is Stated to beyond Space/Time. Madara is stated to have showed the full power of sage of six paths Hagoromo as well as being on his level.

That looks Like Sasuke using his PS too me to get by Madara base line attack He called those Rocks Rain Drops. 



Starkk said:


> Jigen also states this while making sasuke Go back to Konoha in shambles.also Making a fool out of both of them.He just soloed Two gods of naruto.He couldn’t seal him because It would take to much Chakra that he wasted on them.



Shame He couldn't Kill Sasuke while Base Naruto and Sasuke both Got Hits on Jigen and Isshiki. 


No, He said it take too much of his chakra so he literally was all flash just to gas out in the end. He all show but no go.


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Hard To Take that Serious when Jigen needs To Seal the moments of a Baby Ten tails, to take it from Destroy his hideout while Madara and Obito Controlled a Full adult Juubi.


Why are you talking about controlling juubi?when this thread is madara vs jigen


MYGod000 said:


> That Was Naruto who Sasuke who Had Moon Level Seals on Top of their Six paths Chakra, the Same Chakra that was accumulated From Hagoromo who is Stated to beyond Space/Time.


Ok so?
 is stated to have showed the full power of sage of six paths Hagoromo as well as being on his level.
And yet was pressured By naruto and sasuke while Jigen took a cake walk.


MYGod000 said:


> That looks Like Sasuke using his PS too me to get by Madara base line attack He called those Rocks Rain Drops.


Ok,He used PS but never fought both Kurama avatar and Sasuke PS at thr



MYGod000 said:


> Shame He couldn't Kill Sasuke while Base Naruto and Sasuke both Got Hits on Jigen and Isshiki.


Madara didn’t kill sasuke or naruto in any fight,Jigen actually won a fight.



MYGod000 said:


> No, He said it take too much of his chakra so he literally was all flash just to gas out in the end. He all show but no go.


He said he was running out of chakra,He Was not all flash?Do you call rods flashy,When madara literally has Susanoo,A meteor,etc. I call that flashy.
Jigen took naruto and sasuke down pure Hand to Hand.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah, Isshiki wasn't flashy at lol. Therefore that accusation makes zero sense.

Excellent point, @Starkk.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Yeah, Isshiki wasn't flashy at lol. Therefore that accusation makes zero sense.
> 
> Excellent point, @Starkk.


Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Why are you talking about controlling juubi?when this thread is madara vs jigen


Because It's relevant to determine the Base of their powers.


Starkk said:


> Ok so?
> is stated to have showed the full power of sage of six paths Hagoromo as well as being on his level.
> And yet was pressured By naruto and sasuke while Jigen took a cake walk.



Because you don't want to accept it Is that why you harping on this again?  Jigen Walked on weaker Version of Naruto and sasuke who were stated to be pathetic by Kurama.


Starkk said:


> Ok,He used PS but never fought both Kurama avatar and Sasuke PS at thr



Now, you're moving the goal post after you said Sasuke and Naruto never used There avatars against Madara.

What would it have done?  They couldn't beat Madara with the Avatars they had to touch him with the Seals LMFAO.

Light Fang easily nails them even if they tried to fight them with Avatars. We see Obito Changing the shape of TSB was able to easily contain There Avatars.


Starkk said:


> Madara didn’t kill sasuke or naruto in any fight,Jigen actually won a fight.



He almost did but because Plot armor they were saved otherwise They would have died before even getting  to see JJ Madara.

while Boruto isn't even about Naruto and Sasuke it about His son, and He is no longer a main Character, Jigen and Isshiki couldn't even kill a no plot armor Naruto and Sasuke.  can you really say He won since Naruto was smacking around Isshiki in Bayron mode?


Starkk said:


> He said he was running out of chakra,He Was not all flash?Do you call rods flashy,When madara literally has Susanoo,A meteor,etc. I call that flashy.


thank you for admitting Jigen was running out of chakra throwing Rods and Shrinking things. according to Jigen Killing Naruto and the 9 tails is harder than Shrinking a Giant Dome.

also That proves he has far less Stamina than Madara already.  It verbatim Stated the amount of Stamina you have is how much Jutsu you can spamming. All i can say here is Madara never stated he was running out of chakra when He was fighting Naruto and Sasuke.


Starkk said:


> Jigen took naruto and sasuke down pure Hand to Hand.


That but at the end of the Day He ran out of chakra while in the middle of battle something that never happened to Madara.

Jigen ran out chakra while winning a battle LMFAO


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Because It's relevant to determine the Base of their powers.
> 
> 
> Because you don't want to accept it Is that why you harping on this again?  Jigen Walked on weaker Version of Naruto and sasuke who were stated to be pathetic by Kurama.
> ...


How?they powered up and proceeded to pressure madara.I don’t see how they could’ve died


MYGod000 said:


> while Boruto isn't even about Naruto and Sasuke it about His son, and He is no longer a main Character, Jigen and Isshiki couldn't even kill a no plot armor Naruto and Sasuke.


Why are you talking about main characters and plot armor ?Are you Losing ideas to wank Madara even further?
Madara couldn’t even defeat naruto and sasuke,jigen did.


MYGod000 said:


> can you really say He won since Naruto was smacking around Isshiki in Bayron mode?
> 
> thank you for admitting Jigen was running out of chakra throwing Rods and Shrinking things


He didn’t shrink things,he shrunk himself,and then proceeded to stomp both naruto and sasuke in their avatars where Madara couldn’t even penetrate Susanoo with his flashy attacks while Jigen penetrated it with his godlike kick.


MYGod000 said:


> .
> according to Jigen Killing Naruto and the 9 tails is harder than Shrinking a Giant Dome.





MYGod000 said:


> also That proves he has far less Stamina than Madara already.


Irrelevant when jigen Could take down madara,before he runs out of stamina.


MYGod000 said:


> It verbatim Stated the amount of Stamina you have is how much Jutsu you can spamming.


Ok.


MYGod000 said:


> All i can say here is Madara never stated he was running out of chakra when He was fighting Naruto and Sasuke.


Yes,But What was shown was mad


MYGod000 said:


> That but at the end of the Day He ran out of chakra while in the middle of battle something that never happened to Madara.


But at the end of the day jigen was able to stomp naruto and sasuke On Father’s Day,Something that madara never did.


MYGod000 said:


> Jigen ran out chakra while winning a battle LMFAO


Madara lost a battle and died after.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> How?they powered up and proceeded to pressure madara.I don’t see how they could’ve died



Madara ripped out Kurama of Naruto and Stabbed Sasuke through the chest they were Saved by plot otherwise they would have died right then and there unless Sasuke was willing to sacrifice an eye. 


Starkk said:


> Why are you talking about main characters and plot armor ?Are you Losing ideas to wank Madara even further?
> Madara couldn’t even defeat naruto and sasuke,jigen did.



LMFAO,  But Did he Really since Naruto wasn't really trying during the Jigen Fight since He had extra form which is stated to be more powerful than Isshiki


Starkk said:


> He didn’t shrink things,he shrunk himself,and then proceeded to stomp both naruto and sasuke in their avatars where Madara couldn’t even penetrate Susanoo with his flashy attacks while Jigen penetrated it with his godlike kick.



He still Got tired and was running out of chakra Just fighting Two People. 

While Madara Fought Obito+Kakashi, then Had to fight Gai, after That Naruto Rushed him, then He had to fight Naruto+Sasuke and he still never ran out of chakra.

This alone is enough to prove Madara has the overwhelming advantage in chakra over Jigen 


Starkk said:


> Irrelevant when jigen Could take down madara,before he runs out of stamina.


With what? Kicks and Punches? don't make me laugh, That wasn't enough when Gai was doing that  to Madara  and it didn't even Stop Has Godly regeneration?  Gai was hitting Madara consecutively.  Jigen couldn't even Kill Naruto who has leagues inferior Regeneration than Madara 


Starkk said:


> Ok.
> 
> Yes,But What was shown was mad


doesn't matter Madara clearly has more chakra that he can use to kill Jigen easily


Starkk said:


> But at the end of the day jigen was able to stomp naruto and sasuke On Father’s Day,Something that madara never did.



Irrelevant because Madara was fighting them when they had all plot on their side they don't have plot on there side after Naruto the Last series.   Naruto didn't even use Boil Release which would have gave the same Results as Bayron Mode making Naruto Strength unrivaled 


Starkk said:


> Madara lost a battle and died after.


Madara lost because the Ten tails got Sealed away inside another Moon in Kaguya dimension.  while Jigen died to Kojin burning him alive who is even weaker than Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Madara ripped out Kurama of Naruto and Stabbed Sasuke through the chest they were Saved by plot otherwise they would have died right then and there unless Sasuke was willing to sacrifice an eye.


Ok,then I can say naruto and sasuke survived against jigen because of plot.Sasuke Survived Attacks far greater than a stab through the back,how is that not believable?.


MYGod000 said:


> LMFAO,  But Did he Really since Naruto wasn't really trying during the Jigen Fight since He had extra form which is stated to be more powerful than Isshiki


What do you mean he wasn’t trying?So he got clapped on purpose?He only had that form to save him from jigen…..He didn’t even know about it.


MYGod000 said:


> He still Got tired and was running out of chakra Just fighting Two People.


Madara died to black zetsu with 1 attack.


MYGod000 said:


> While Madara Fought Obito+Kakashi,


Naruto and sasuke would’ve easily defeated those two so why is this relevant?


MYGod000 said:


> then Had to fight Gai,


Naruto and sasuke neg gai,how is this relevant?


MYGod000 said:


> after That Naruto Rushed him, then He had to fight Naruto+Sasuke and he still never ran out of chakra.


And yet he couldn’t win against them but jigen did,not even isshiki lol it was jigen body.


MYGod000 said:


> This alone is enough to prove Madara has the overwhelming advantage in chakra over Jigen


And yet still gets stomped because jigen is better in every other way.


MYGod000 said:


> With what? Kicks and Punches? don't make me laugh, That wasn't enough when Gai was doing that  to Madara  and it didn't even Stop Has Godly regeneration?


Jigen literally can absorb jutsu,Sk madara has to Go Hand To hand,And Madaras showing against fodder shinobi Does not equate to Jigen 

  Gai was hitting Madara consecutively.  Jigen couldn't even Kill Naruto who has leagues inferior Regeneration than Madara


Jigen  couldn’t kill  Naruto  because of nine tales,Madara couldn’t even kill Naruto either so what’s your point


MYGod000 said:


> doesn't matter Madara clearly has more chakra that he can use to kill Jigen easily


And jigen ha better Physical feats,Time manipulation jutsu,karma,and


MYGod000 said:


> Irrelevant because Madara was fighting them when they had all plot on their side they don't have plot on there side after Naruto the Last series.


Plot?Stop trying to use plot as a argument.


MYGod000 said:


> Naruto didn't even use Boil Release which would have gave the same Results as Bayron Mode making Naruto Strength unrivaled


If he didn’t use boil release then he obviously didn’t see it working?


MYGod000 said:


> Madara lost because the Ten tails got Sealed away inside another Moon in Kaguya dimension.


Ok,and jigen has ten tails chakra.


MYGod000 said:


> while Jigen died to Kojin burning him alive who is even weaker than Naruto and Sasuke.


That was a weakened jigen who were almost out of chakra.he had no more chakra left Because of the previous fight,not allowing him to absorb the flames.


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Ok,then I can say naruto and sasuke survived against jigen because of plot.Sasuke Survived Attacks far greater than a stab through the back,how is that not believable?.



If anything Plot is what Saved Jigen because Naruto could have used Bayron Mode at any point in thatr fight he was stomping the hole in Jigen faces. 


Starkk said:


> What do you mean he wasn’t trying?So he got clapped on purpose?He only had that form to save him from jigen…..He didn’t even know about it.


I just saying That form is stated to be >Isshiki


Starkk said:


> Madara died to black zetsu with 1 attack.


No, BZ didn't Kill Madara he turned him into Kaguya. 


Starkk said:


> Naruto and sasuke would’ve easily defeated those two so why is this relevant?


Sure, I'm talking about Neo Kages without Naruto in them since They were the ones that saved Naruto from Momoshiki

Kakashi and Obito>Boruto Era Neo Kages


Starkk said:


> Naruto and sasuke neg gai,how is this relevant?


Sasuke can since he has Izanagi.  My point was Madara fought was fighting them people back to back.  Right after he fought Gai he had to fight Naruto right after he stated he almost died from that Gai fight. 
Jigen After he was almost died and chakra was near 0 Got killed by Kojin. 


Starkk said:


> And yet he couldn’t win against them but jigen did,not even isshiki lol it was jigen body.



That irrelevant Because Madara fought them back to back, while Jigen just fought Naruto and Ran out of charka, and then Died to Kojin.  It pretty sad when you think about it Jigen did all that just to die to Jiraiya Clone. 


Starkk said:


> And yet still gets stomped because jigen is better in every other way.


He doesn't, He ran out of chakra fight people who had far less chakra and Regeneration than Him. 

He fought Gai who Generated More Kinetic Force in his punches than Jigen, Enough to create Craters miles deep. 


Starkk said:


> Jigen literally can absorb jutsu,Sk madara has to Go Hand To hand,And Madaras showing against fodder shinobi Does not equate to Jigen


He can't shrink Limbo


Starkk said:


> Gai was hitting Madara consecutively.  Jigen couldn't even Kill Naruto who has leagues inferior Regeneration than Madara
> 
> 
> Jigen  couldn’t kill  Naruto  because of nine tales,Madara couldn’t even kill Naruto either so what’s your point



Madara has a Ten tails adult one, Jigen had to Seal baby Ten tails while Madara control an adult Ten tails. 


Starkk said:


> And jigen ha better Physical feats,Time manipulation jutsu,karma,and
> 
> Plot?Stop trying to use plot as a argument.



You really getting mad over that? chill out and mate they  are not even real it just an anime.  Jigen Physical Feats are inferior to Gai Physical Feats. 


Starkk said:


> If he didn’t use boil release then he obviously didn’t see it working?



Head canon, how can you say something wouldn't work if when he hasn't tried it?  That was dumb counter argument, He used it on Kaguya even those he couldn't Killer her and the Gap was far bigger than the Gap from Jigen and Adult Naruto. 

LEt it sink in Kaguya chakra alone can nuke Star+ Dimension at the same time.  that a pretty Big Gap


Starkk said:


> Ok,and jigen has ten tails chakra.



Jigen absorb small bit of baby Ten tails chakra. Baby ten tails=/= adult Ten tails

Madara is the Ten tails


Starkk said:


> That was a weakened jigen who were almost out of chakra.he had no more chakra left Because of the previous fight,not allowing him to absorb the flames.


Yeah, Naruto with the 9 tails Chakra is stated to be inferior to Ten tails chakra. 

recent chapters admitted Majority of Naruto chakra is 9 tails chakra and now taht he no longer has The ten tails He won't have super human strength or Healing. 

If Naruto with the inferior 9 tails pushed Jigen to near 0 chakra then We can conclude Madara is easily pushing Jigen to 0 charka. 

while that Happening Madara is going to laugh at him and ask him if he can still dance?  but just remember Kojin Killed Jigen after Naruto and sasuke was done with him.


----------



## blk (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Yeah, the problem is that @blk (I think it was him) used this argument when only like 16 people agreed with him on a poll
> 
> 
> 
> @blk Appeal to majority works only when there is a sizeable enough pool of people, not when 16 people on a dead forum agree with you



These 16 people are a better source of info&reasoning than random YT trolls  

Majority in NF battledome > majority in generic social medias

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

why am I even wasting my time
Naruto and sasuke Pressured Madara while Jigen stomped them,I think that’s enough.

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> why am I even wasting my time
> Naruto and sasuke Pressured Madara while Jigen stomped them,I think that’s enough.



so you giving up now even after you admitted Jigen Ran out of Stamina which the Databook implies  having less Stamina means less chakra  as well.  Well at least you admitted Jigen ran out of Chakra then. and honestly you should even be debating in your own thread anyway.


----------



## Colmillo (Jul 31, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> so you giving up now even after you admitted Jigen Ran out of Stamina which the Databook implies You have less chakra, and Stamina.


I’m giving up because I can’t Get through to the Madara wankers,get with the times.
Madara is shippuden fodder compared to jigen.


MYGod000 said:


> Well at least you admitted Jigen ran out of Chakra then.


He didn’t run out of chakra he was low on chakra.


MYGod000 said:


> and honestly you should even be debating in your own thread anyway.


I just made this thread just to see how many people wank Madara,and it looks like only you and fused.


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> Naruto and sasuke Pressured Madara while Jigen stomped them,I think that’s enough.


1) They only pressured him once.

2) Madara also pressured them repeatedly.

3) Jigen stomped far weaker versions of them.

4) Madara was in a weaker form when he was pressured.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

Chadara claps this fodder's cheeks, he was scrubbed by pre-fruit Kaguya, and no amount of walk is going to change that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kayz (Jul 31, 2021)

Jigen manhandles.

/Thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Starkk said:


> I’m giving up because I can’t Get through to the Madara wankers,get with the times.
> Madara is shippuden fodder compared to jigen.


Why does that matter, you're way of think is just sus my dude, you're calling someone Fodder because they are from Shippen?

You're Reasoning is dumb here You said Madara is shippuden fodder, but you ignore IsshikiAt his best was defeated by Kaguya.

Before you say she did it while he was off guard, understand that doesn't imply he didn't fight him, Because in a Synopsis it stated Momoshiki was killed off guard by Boruto as well.  Does that mean they didn't fight?


Starkk said:


> He didn’t run out of chakra he was low on chakra.


exactly something that never happened to Madara even when He was getting Jumped.


Starkk said:


> I just made this thread just to see how many people wank Madara,and it looks like only you and fused.


that fine, But you need to changer your prospective a bit, Kaguya already downed Isshiki at his best and she wasn't even at her strongest.  being from Shippuden doesn't make Madara any less than Jigen being from Boruto.  But Jigen did lose to Kojin and Isshiki had a hard time Putting Kojin down.

You need to fix that, First You said Sasuke and Naruto never used their avatars against Madara, dismissing the fact that Sasuke actually did use PS, and dismissing the fact taht Madara didn't use PS against them as well.  when I showed you Ssuke used PS against Madara you couldn't admit you were wrong you just instead moved the goalpost. 

Maybe it a good thing you stopped replying because  you were downplaying and I don't agree with your downplay.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Didn't Jigen run through it like butter


Yes

Yes he did

Which makes Jigen >>>>Sasukes PS >>>>>>>>>>>> Sasukes Eiso > Madaras durability

Thats the whole point

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Didn't Jigen run through it like butter



Sasuke's Susano'o is scrub tier, much like himself. Madara gave no fucks about Sasuke's chidori sword, next time it didn't matter as Madara slap diffed him. While Madara no doff tanked a Lava FRS while still recovering. 

Then you have Isshiti getting clapped by pre-fruit kaguya so doesn't bode well for him.


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Madara gave no fucks about Sasuke's chidori sword


His durability certainly gave a fuck I can promise you that

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> His durability certainly gave a fuck I can promise you that



Not really, objective was to retireve the eye


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Not really,


> Get cut in half
> Didnt have durability overcome

Thats some fucking special thinking right there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> > Get cut in half
> > Didnt have durability overcome
> 
> Thats some fucking special thinking right there



Not giving a fuck is missing, son


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Not giving a fuck is missing, son


His durability did give a darn as it was overcome

Already said this

Not repeating myself ad nauseum

Didnt think your memory was so shit that youd forget what i told you within minutes of me saying it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> His durability did give a darn as it was overcome
> 
> Already said this
> 
> ...



Madara not giving a fuck = durability not giving a fuck__

Didnt think it wouldn't register

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Maxar not giving a fuck = durability not giving a fuck


This is inane

Regen isnt durability 

Or do you think Madaras V3 Legged Susanoo is now incapable of damaging Base Tsunade  

Because she could heal from the injury after the fact  

Jesus this is sad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This is inane
> 
> Regen isnt durability
> 
> ...



Chadara isn't Tsunade, son


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

dergeist said:


> snipped cuz that is not an argument


Concession accepted

Regen isnt durability "son"

get slapped as always


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Concession given, I'm getting slapped as always



No need to confirm what we already know.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

dergeist said:


> No need to confirm what we already know.


"Getting cut in half doesnt mean your durability got negged"

Literally your argument right now you fucking troll  

Anyone who can read knows your points are a joke in this thread

Unless you think Tsunade can tank Susanoo hits now too

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Charisma (Jul 31, 2021)

Why do people discuss piercing durability? Naruto characters aren't good for it. Base Kaguya bisected Isshiki and she's weaker than Sasuke, which is why Isshiki had to block Chidori from hitting him.


----------



## dergeist (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> "Getting cut in half doesnt mean your durability got negged"
> 
> Literally your argument right now you fucking troll
> 
> ...



Appealing to others and strawmaning with Tsunade is your thing. Then appealing to people for agreement to massage your fragile ego, good to know



Charisma said:


> Why do people discuss piercing durability? Naruto characters aren't good for it. Base Kaguya bisected Isshiki and she's weaker than Sasuke, which is why Isshiki had to block Chidori from hitting him.



You tell us, apparently it means x stonk because fapboys can't distinguish or tell the difference for some reason. When it comes to distinguishing they be like


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

Charisma said:


> Why do people discuss piercing durability?


Split durability isnt a thing


Charisma said:


> Base Kaguya bisected Isshiki and she's weaker than Sasuke


Prove this


Charisma said:


> Naruto characters aren't good for it.


Naruto literally tanked a Chidori directly from Sasuke

Chidori >>> Eiso

This is not an argument


Charisma said:


> which is why Isshiki had to block Chidori from hitting him


He had to block an attack that was capable of damaging him 

Thats it

Their normal punches can damage him ffs of course their Jutsu that AMP their punches can hurt him


dergeist said:


> Appealing to others


Not what I did

Wasnt using that as my argument I was merely making an observation 


dergeist said:


> strawman


Thats not what a strawman is

Learn what an analogy is plz

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Charisma (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Split durability isnt a thing
> 
> Prove this


Sasuke is stronger than Momoshiki who is depicted to be on an equal level to Base Kaguya in the murals and he is confident that he can "punish" her 



> Naruto literally tanked a Chidori directly from Sasuke


No, he deflects it from piercing, which is why his hand is raised up. Unless you think Sasuke's sword is sharper than Chidori, because his sword pierced Naruto.



> Chidori >>> Eiso


Maybe. Both beat a regular sword, though. That's for sure.

And what do you think about Madara tanking Black Chidori?



> He had to block an attack that was capable of damaging him
> 
> Thats it
> 
> Their normal punches can damage him ffs of course their Jutsu that AMP their punches can hurt him


Chidori isn't necessarily a punching type of attack. The one Sasuke did against Isshik was a pierce.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes he did
> 
> ...



So Sasukes Eiso>Night Gai?

Or, was Madara cut to display his immortality/plot purposes...?

We've had the cutting power vs explosive power debate before, to which you assert there is no difference and that damage is damage, so I want to hear how you justify Chidori Eiso>Night Gai.

A single indirect Sekizo step sent Madara flying so hard into the earth that he not only cratered the earth, but there was a massive hole in the earth about 100+ feet deep 

Madara has been hit with far more devastating and powerful attacks than Eiso and survived them or tanked with minimal damage. Iirc he was completely fine after eating a direct YCOFRS (though side note he seemed to forget he has Preta path, lolplot  )

Things like Sasukes Chidori Eiso bisecting him are done for plot purposes/advancing of the story, and considering it's a one off in a huge amount of Madaras durability feats, you tell me which one is inconsistent 

Chidori Eiso is not>Night Gai, YCOFRS, Narutos TSB staff swing etc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Split durability isnt a thing



Ah there another statement asserting you believe this isn't a thing, even though it is. If you believe it isn't though there's no justification for Chidori Eiso>Night Gai/YCOFRS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Siskebabas (Jul 31, 2021)

dergeist said:


> Madara not giving a fuck = durability not giving a fuck__
> 
> Didnt think it wouldn't register



this is top tier argument, thanks for good laugh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

Dude keep talking about Eiso, but ignore Madara just panels ago Tanked a Black Chidori...

is Eiso>Black Chidori?


----------



## Onyx Emperor (Jul 31, 2021)

madara casts a normal shinra tensei with juubi chakra which will make it as strong as a nagato's cst and accidently level borutoverse.


Fused said:


> Looks like the general consensus (that of more than one million people) is that Madara stomps this garbage.


the video is garbage btw, shinju judara doesn't care about that damage (not like foddergen will ever make madara take that amount of damage when he tanked a divine tree buster)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

These threads have been popping up since I joined this forum and they always end the same way.

Madara haters don't have any argument to address Madara's Immortality and Perfect regeneration capabilities


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

People don't like that Madara slaps their fav I guess


----------



## Alita (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Why are people [trolls] here trying to argue that Madara couldn't tank a silly little sword attack when he easily tanked the mighty final move of Might Guy, Night Guy?
> 
> This is proof that people here don't have a brain. If you legit believe this shit then you genuinely think a sword > Night Guy. If you think this, I'm sorry to say but... there's nothing we can do for you.


If it's a sword wielded by rinnegan sausuke yes it can kill guy since rinnegan sasuke is obviously much stronger than 8th gate gai you silly troll.

Juudara was also blown in half by night guy. He didn't tank it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> If it's a sword wielded by rinnegan sausuke yes it can kill guy since rinnegan sasuke is obviously much stronger than 8th gate gai you silly troll.
> 
> Juudara was also blown in half by night guy. He didn't tank it.



Facts.


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> If it's a sword wielded by rinnegan sausuke yes it can kill guy since rinnegan sasuke is obviously much stronger than 8th gate gai you silly troll.
> 
> Juudara was also blown in half by night guy. He didn't tank it.



Gai is a glass cannon, that's common knowledge.

You can do more damage than ur capable of surviving in the Narutoverse, u know that right?


----------



## Alita (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Gai is a glass cannon, that's common knowledge.
> 
> You can do more damage than ur capable of surviving in the Narutoverse, u know that right?



It's still not a durability feat for juudara regardless as half of him was gone after the attack finished. He only survived cause of his regen and immortality. 

And 8th gate gai isn't a class canon considering he could harm juudara with his physical strikes without hurting himself in the process. Only his final attack caused him serious injury but he wasn't as damaged as juudara was afterwards.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

If Madara survives being bifurcated, that's not a durability feat. That's an endurance or regen feat. 

Madara fans, y'all never cease to amaze me with how wrong you can be. I regret saying Jiraiya is more overrated

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> If Madara survives being bifurcated, that's not a durability feat. That's an endurance or regen feat.
> 
> Madara fans, y'all never cease to amaze me with how wrong you can be. I regret saying Jiraiya is more overrated


Heavily Suppressed Madara*

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> It's still not a durability feat for juudara regardless as half of him was gone after the attack finished. He only survived cause of his regen and immortality.
> 
> And 8th gate gai isn't a class canon considering he could harm juudara with his physical strikes without hurting himself in the process. Only his final attack caused him serious injury but he wasn't as damaged as juudara was afterwards.



I'm saying if Madara was oh so squishy he would have been completely obliterated/vaporized by Night Gai. He didn't die immediately because of his durability, he recovered because of his Regen, that's what I'm saying.



Aegon Targaryen said:


> If Madara survives being bifurcated, that's not a durability feat. That's an endurance or regen feat.
> 
> Madara fans, y'all never cease to amaze me with how wrong you can be. I regret saying Jiraiya is more overrated



Him surviving the attack itself is a durability feats, his recovering from it is a Regen feat.

Damn, took u off ignore for a sec, back on it u go


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> It's still not a durability feat for juudara regardless as half of him was gone after the attack finished. He only survived cause of his regen and immortality.
> 
> And 8th gate gai isn't a class canon considering he could harm juudara with his physical strikes without hurting himself in the process. Only his final attack caused him serious injury but he wasn't as damaged as juudara was afterwards.



Wtf are u taking about, are u seriously suggesting that the one throwing Taijutsu attacks will take equal or comparable damage to the ones receiving it 

Gotta wonder if Francis Ngannou took the same amount of damage that Alistair Overeem did from Ngannous uppercut


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

Like people here have got to be trolling right? 


Imagine thinking that Madara couldn't tank a shitty P1 sword attack when he tanked the strongest Taijutsu move in the verse, Night Guy.


And btw reminder that this is the same guy who said "A JUTSU THIS PITIFUL ISN'T EVEN WORTH ABSORBING!"

 I fall for these baits too easily, and the fault is all mine. I'm just so easily manipulated and lured into these baits


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Like people here have got to be trolling right?
> 
> 
> Imagine thinking that Madara couldn't tank a shitty P1 sword attack when he tanked the strongest Taijutsu move in the verse, Night Guy.
> ...



Yeah, Mads tanked a black Chidori but can't tank Eiso if he wanted to.

He was flexing his immortality, or he couldn't warp his entire body with Kamui on account of being a JJ, but the idea that a Chidori Eiso is the extent of his durability when hes survived or tanked FAR more devastating attacks is, in no other words, fucking retarded.


----------



## Alita (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Wtf are u taking about, are u seriously suggesting that the one throwing Taijutsu attacks will take equal or comparable damage to the ones receiving it
> 
> Gotta wonder if Francis Ngannou took the same amount of damage that Alistair Overeem did from Ngannous uppercut



Do you know what Newton's 3rd Law of Motion is?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> Do you know what Newton's 3rd Law of Motion is?



No


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Yeah, Mads tanked a black Chidori but can't tank Eiso if he wanted to.
> 
> He was flexing his immortality, or he couldn't warp his entire body with Kamui on account of being a JJ, but the idea that a Chidori Eiso is the extent of his durability when hes survived or tanked FAR more devastating attacks is, in no other words, fucking retarded.


The dude literally tanked the full power strikes of all Tailed Beasts


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> Do you know what Newton's 3rd Law of Motion is?



Weird how Ngannou isn't hurt at all


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> Weird how Ngannou isn't hurt at all


any damage would be in his fist, depending on the durability...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> The dude literally tanked the full power strikes of all Tailed Beasts



Fr he got whipped around by 9 Bijuu, though he lost an arm he could obviously take even more punishment than that before dying. He was hurt, but by no means near death

He has 1 million and 1 other durability feats proving hes a monster in terms of durability yet they focus on one obvious outlier that's already questionable right on the face of it.


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

You know you run out of arguments when you bring irl physics into a show about magical ninjas summoning meteors out of thin air  


I collect 2 concessions now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> You know you run out of arguments when you bring irl physics into a show about magical ninjas summoning meteors out of thin air



Ah, because physics being invalidated in some cases = physics being invalidated in ALL (never mind the fact Guy's Gated attacks are literally applications of physics - punching super fast to produce flame through friction, creating wind shockwaves by punching faster, and hitting harder as you hit faster).


----------



## Alita (Jul 31, 2021)

Troyse22 said:


> I'm saying if Madara was oh so squishy he would have been completely obliterated/vaporized by Night Gai. He didn't die immediately because of his durability, he recovered because of his Regen, that's what I'm saying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



His whole body didn't take the attack tho. Only a part of it, And said part was completely destroyed. And I'm not saying juudara is a glass canon but he will not be tanking attacks from jigen considering he is way stronger than sasuke as well as his physical feats.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Troyse22 (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> You know you run out of arguments when you bring irl physics into a show about magical ninjas summoning meteors out of thin air
> 
> 
> I collect 2 concessions now.



Fr, isn't this the same show that has people summoning fucking meteors out of nothing?


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> His whole body didn't take the attack tho. Only a part of it, And said part was completely destroyed. And I'm not saying juudara is a glass canon but he will not be tanking attacks from jigen considering he is way stronger than sasuke as well as his physical feats.


Listen, if you want to use this ABC logic, you'll get destroyed immediately.

Because following your logic then Pain > Adult Sasuke. Because Pain killed SM Jiraiya while Urashiki stabbed but couldn't kill Base Jiraiya (so Pain shattered the durability of a stronger Jiraiya, while Urashiki failed with a weaker Jiraiya). And that same Urashiki then completely humiliated and outclassed Sasuke in every category.

So, do you agree that Pain > Adult Sasuke? The durability evidence is clear.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 31, 2021)

Imagine trying to argue physics doesn't apply though  

Going by that logic everyone in Naruto should be floating in defiance of gravity...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Ah, because physics being invalidated in some cases = physics being invalidated in ALL (never mind the fact Guy's Gated attacks are literally applications of physics - punching super fast to produce flame through friction, creating wind shockwaves by punching faster, and hitting harder as you hit faster).


Explain this with your irl physics:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alita (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Listen, if you want to use this ABC logic, you'll get destroyed immediately.
> 
> Because following your logic then Pain > Adult Sasuke. Because Pain killed SM Jiraiya while Urashiki stabbed but couldn't kill Base Jiraiya (so Pain shattered the durability of a stronger Jiraiya, while Urashiki failed with a weaker Jiraiya). And that same Urashiki then completely humiliated and outclassed Sasuke in every category.
> 
> So, do you agree that Pain > Adult Sasuke? The durability evidence is clear.



And madara was taken out by zetsu who even choujiro could beat so going by your same logic choujiro > juudara.

I can use pis/cis feats to downplay characters too just like you do on a regular basis.   Let's also ignore that sauske was clearly weakened a good deal in that fight.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Fused (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> And madara was taken out by zetsu who even choujiro could beat so going by your same logic choujiro > juudara.


Omg thank you for reminding me why I blocked you.


*YOU'RE THE ONE WHO STARTED THIS ABC LOGIC LOL, WHAT ARE YOU EVEN SAYING? *


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Jul 31, 2021)

@FlamingRain  This thread has gotten highly toxic. Perhaps it should be closed down for the betterment of this community or smth?


----------



## Alita (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Omg thank you for reminding me why I blocked you.
> 
> 
> *YOU'RE THE ONE WHO STARTED THIS ABC LOGIC LOL, WHAT ARE YOU EVEN SAYING? *


You are the ones that initiated using pis/cis feats as a means to gauge a character's strength not me. 

I'm just using your logic against you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ThirdRidoku (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Explain this with your irl physics:


kishimoto applies physics, no matter how loosely or inconsistently he does. Some of this is due to the obvious supernatural elements in naruto, but some of it is inconsistent writing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

Charisma said:


> Sasuke is stronger than Momoshiki


Does literally nothing for your argument as Kaguya >>> him per feats even pre fruit


Charisma said:


> who is depicted to be on an equal level to Base Kaguya


Prove this

Because Kaguya was strong enough to near death Isshiki in his prime who is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Momoshiki

Even if she got him off guard once, and even if you assume she did it in that single instance with 1 single attack, that would still elevate her WELL above anything Momo has shown


Charisma said:


> in the murals


The murals that you cannot prove correlate to power

According to your logic, this would mean Momo = Isshiki

Which is HORSESHIT 

So we KNOW the Mural doesnt mean shit for power based on that alone


Charisma said:


> he is confident that he can "punish" her


Confidence doesnt mean jack shit

Sasuke was "confident" he and Naruto would beat Jigen...Look how that ended


Charisma said:


> No


Yes

Yes he did


Charisma said:


> he deflects it from piercing


No

He takes it with his forearm directly and the Chidori does not fucking pierce it

Is Narutos forearm >>>>>>>>> The rest of him in durability?

Great argument genius


Charisma said:


> his sword pierced Naruto.


Which is a clear outlier

Unless you think that Katana is stronger than fucking Juubidamas


Charisma said:


> Maybe.


No not maybe

Its directly stated to be weaker than normal Chidori


Charisma said:


> And what do you think about Madara tanking Black Chidori?


He didnt tank it

Sasuke applied it to electrocute and induce paralysis, not pierce, so he could restrict Madaras movements



Its almost like they were trying to get him to stay still so they could seal him or something



This isnt new

...

Chidori never arcs across its target when used to pierce btw...Its very clear it was used to paralyze and hinder movement instead in this scene.

I swear some of yall DID NOT read this manga


Charisma said:


> Chidori isn't necessarily a punching type of attack.


Thats exactly what it is

Depending on the translation you use, its literally described as either a or even a fucking "jab"



Troyse22 said:


> So Sasukes Eiso>Night Gai?


So I decide to humor Troy for the first time in months

The FIRST fucking thing he does? Literally not even a SINGLE LINE into his post yet? Strawmans me

IMMEDIATELY puts fucking words in my mouth

LITERALLY his fucking plan A

Jesus like...Why tho 

No troy, no ones saying Eiso > Yagai here...Yagai almost killed Madara and literally VAPORIZED HALF OF HIS FUCKING TORSO

Idk if youre aware of this but it takes a lot more energy to vaporize something than to cut it

BUT

Yagai is also far from the fucking MINIMUM to OVERCOME MADARAS DURABILITY

You do realize that right?

Literally all I claimed was Eiso > Madaras durability, meaning he cannot and DID NOT fucking tank it, AND DEFINITELY cannot tank anything STRONGER than it IE Jigen or Isshikis attacks

Thats it

No fucking clue where you thought you were going with this Yagai tangent, but it just made you look real damn silly real damn fast in this debate


Troyse22 said:


> Or, was Madara cut to display his immortality/plot purposes...?


If thats what you need to tell yourself to sleep at night thats fine

Me personally tho, I think, and also Id say most others who read the manga would think, that merely shows the following

Yagai > Sekizo > Eiso > Madaras ability to tank things

Thats it


Troyse22 said:


> We've had the cutting power vs explosive power debate before, to which you assert there is no difference and that damage is damage


I assert there is no difference when the difference in force is to a great enough degree

If the attacks are comparable, then yes the medium the force is applied in obviously makes *some* difference

But that difference will not be fucking exponential or tiers wide...For example, CS1 (literally just for the Senjutsu so Madara cant negate it) Hebi Sasuke using Eiso on JJ Madara isnt going to just magically cut him in half because "hurr durr piercing"

And you can search my post history and you will find that exact wording dating back YEARS here from me


Troyse22 said:


> A single indirect Sekizo step


I dont care

Nice non sequitur

Literally all that tells me is Sekizo > Eiso > Madaras ability to tank things

Attacks doing more damage to Madara than Eiso did does not fucking debunk the fact Eiso overcame his durability and is capable of damaging him

Its not an outlier that a God tier character can damage another god tier character either before you try and claim that bullshit btw 

Preemptively shut that shit right the fuck down 



Troyse22 said:


> Iirc he was completely fine after eating a direct YCOFRS






Again...Really dont get why you keep bringing up shit like this as it has no bearing on Eiso vs Madaras durability

Madara DIDNT TANK THIS ATTACK EITHER

So even if you wanna argue that Lava FRS is > Eiso, thatd just land at Lava > Eiso > Madaras ability to tank shit

Why dont you get this 


Troyse22 said:


> Things like Sasukes Chidori Eiso bisecting him are done for plot purposes/advancing of the story


Nah

Nice cope

But naw

Madaras just not that durable

Hes reliant mostly on regen

Like...What the fuck do you think he would have done against even 1 step of Sekizo or COFRS if he didnt have regen dude????

You think he was fine? 

You think hed have been ok? 

No

Same shit with Eiso

Im not arguing he wasnt able to laugh it off THANKS TO HEALING IT, Im saying he couldnt face tank the attack with his durability

Because he fucking couldnt


Troyse22 said:


> considering it's a one off in a huge amount of Madaras durability feats,


You have literally just shown me multiple other things ALSO overcoming Madaras durability

You have YET TO SHOW Madara TANKING an attack that is PROVABLY superior to RIKUDO EISO

Which is what youd need to do in order to claim that feat doesnt apply to Madaras durability scaling

And even then youd need a preponderance, 1 example wouldnt be enough youd need at least 2 to argue that my evidence is the outlier

Youre literally saying that Madara being more damaged by other god tier attacks somehow doesnt allow for him to be damaged by other god tier attacks...Your argument here is laughable


Troyse22 said:


> Ah there another statement asserting you believe this isn't a thing


Its not a thing that creates exponential differences between attacks

It is a thing that is literally only going to produce a notably different result if the force applied in a given attack is similar to begin with

That is what I have always argued

And its exactly whats true




Alita said:


> Madara wankers get dumber and dumber by the day I swear.
> 
> So now madara not caring about sauske's chidori means he can tank even tho we literally see him cut in half?
> 
> ...


Facts


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

Alita said:


> It wasn't directed towards you but since you wanna be ass and insert yourself into this your can go fuck yourself as well.


His argument is nonsense anyway 

"Hey look at all these attacks that Madara DIDNT TANK AT ALL!"

"This CLEARLY proves that another attack he ALSO DIDNT TANK shouldnt have damaged him!"

Like...

Excuse you?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charisma (Jul 31, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Does literally nothing for your argument as Kaguya >>> him per feats even pre fruit


Kaguya has no feats before eating the fruit except bisecting Isshiki.



> Prove this
> 
> Because Kaguya was strong enough to near death Isshiki in his prime who is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Momoshiki
> 
> Even if she got him off guard once, and even if you assume she did it in that single instance with 1 single attack, that would still elevate her WELL above anything Momo has shown


No, it wouldn't. There's no feat there because Isshiki has no other piercing feats. What Kaguya did cannot be scaled to anything, especially when we know regular swords can cut through these people. It doesn't place anywhere, let alone above Momoshiki.



> The murals that you cannot prove correlate to power
> 
> According to your logic, this would mean Momo = Isshiki


Wrong. Momoshiki is below Isshiki in the morals. Clearly you didn't read my post. Even if it wasn't related by power, which can't be proved either way, it's more evidence than the zero you have.



> Confidence doesnt mean jack shit
> 
> Sasuke was "confident" he and Naruto would beat Jigen...Look how that ended


What nonsense. Momoshiki knows Kaguya. Naruto and Sasuke didn't know Jigen.



> Yes
> 
> Yes he did
> 
> ...


So can you show me when Sasuke's Chidori goes into Naruto's arm like it went into Madara's torso? No, you can't. There's no proof Naruto tanked it with his forearm because he didn't. He deflected the hit from piercing him but still took the blunt of the damage.



> Which is a clear outlier
> 
> Unless you think that Katana is stronger than fucking Juubidamas


It's an outlier because you can't accept you're wrong. Both Naruto and Madara were pierced by a sword and they have the same form. Imagine comparing explosive force to a pierce. You're getting desperate.



> He didnt tank it
> 
> Sasuke applied it to electrocute and induce paralysis, not pierce, so he could restrict Madaras movements
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's wrong. When Sasuke wants to use Chidori tactically he does not pierce with it. Like with your example of Bee, and these:


He will touch the target. With Madara, he jabs at him with all his fingers pointed and the Chidori is focused and piercing like a sword, which is why he gets pushed in tightly by it. The techniques naturally would seal Madara regardless of the damage they would deal him. Don't know what you're talking about with that arcing nonsense. The electricity from Chidori always travels through the opponent and will paralyze them if sustained. Sasuke doesn't know some special sealing Chidori. The only difference is how Black Chidori looks compared to the regular one.



> Thats exactly what it is
> 
> Depending on the translation you use, its literally described as either a or even a fucking "jab"


Exactly. A jab. If I jab something sharp at you you're getting pierced. What are you even arguing over here? And as a said, Chidori does not necessarily have to be one form. It can be a punch, slap, or piercing jab. It's normally the latter, though.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## sy6up (Jul 31, 2021)

Madara slams this mf on his neck. What are y'all on?

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Bob74h (Jul 31, 2021)

Fused said:


> Why are people [trolls] here trying to argue that Madara couldn't tank a silly little sword attack when he easily tanked the mighty final move of Might Guy, Night Guy?



He didt tank it, He was pretty clearly damaged from the attack
I agree madara winning here just not your reasoning for said victory


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

Charisma said:


> Kaguya has no feats before eating the fruit except bisecting Isshiki.


Which is more than enough to outscale Momoshiki 

Whats Base Momos best feat

Go ahead

Dazzle me


Charisma said:


> No, it wouldn't.


Yes

Yes it would


Charisma said:


> There's no feat there because Isshiki has no other piercing feats.


You dont need "piercing feats" 

This is asinine

You have no idea what youre talking about

You are literally arguing semantics you realize that right?


Charisma said:


> Wrong.


Nah

Straight up fact actually 


Charisma said:


> Momoshiki is below Isshiki in the morals


No he isnt

Both of them are the "upper" member of their respective teams 

And as I said the mural doesnt correlate to fuck all anyway 


Charisma said:


> Even if it wasn't related by power, which can't be proved either way, it's more evidence than the zero you have.


Literally you conceding the point so thats cute

Also


Charisma said:


> it's more evidence than the zero you have.


Yeah no

Ive given you feats from Kaguya and portrayal well above that of Momos due to her fucking up Isshiki who is >>> Momo

Thats way better than your stupid mural argument that you just conceded doesnt fucking work anyway  


Charisma said:


> What nonsense.


Straight up your exact logic genius 

If you dont like it then drop your confidence argument


Charisma said:


> Momoshiki knows Kaguya.


Not post fruit he doesnt  

And Sasuke knew that Jigen could subjugate a Juubi and was fucking working with/a superior of Kaguyas

So  


Charisma said:


> So can you show me when Sasuke's Chidori goes into Naruto's arm like it went into Madara's torso? No, you can't


BECAUSE HE TANKED IT GENIUS

THATS MY ENTIRE POINT

JESUS YOURE THICK 


Charisma said:


> It's an outlier because you can't accept you're wrong.


No its an outlier because fucking 10 to the -8 tonnes of energy outdoing 10 to the 20 tonnes of energy is fucking asinine 

Even if its " HURR DURR WITH A SWORD DOE" 

Its an outlier

Pure and simple


Charisma said:


> Imagine comparing explosive force to a pierce.


Imagine thinking that the medium in which force is applied makes enough of a difference to cover the gap between a normal sword moving at subsonic speeds and this fucking explosion 



That Naruto tanked

In Base

You genuinely need to be deluded if youre gonna argue it makes sense for Naruto to eat that attack in base and yet get damaged by a katana in Six Paths mode

PIS/Outliers literally dont get any more clear than this

You one of the geniuses who thinks Universal+++ Goku is bullet level as well?


Charisma said:


> He will touch the target. With Madara, he jabs at him with all his fingers pointed


Look at the panels I posted again and then try this damage control  

Theres a panel of Sasuke with his hand EXACTLY as you specified my guy 

Also...No he doesnt always do that with his hand  



Still used it to electrocute tho

Either way youve got no argument here

The evidence I posted also fits your semantical specifications regardless 

Sooooooo 


Charisma said:


> Yeah, that's wrong. When Sasuke wants to use Chidori tactically he does not pierce with it. Like with your example of Bee, and these:


You literally just gave me 2 more examples that shit on your argument

Thanks  


Charisma said:


> Exactly. A jab.


And a Jab is a punch

So concession fucking accepted


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Jul 31, 2021)

sy6up said:


> Madara slams this mf on his neck. What are y'all on?


Yeah no he doesnt

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jul 31, 2021)

What blows me away is that people are quick to call madara weak by referencing a fight where madara fought naruto and sasuke together and had only one eye therefore none of six path jutsus, none of rinnefans full power, no PS and no TSB 

DRJJ madara was a different beast and was directly portrayed to be atleast on par with naruto and sasuke together 

Either way, in this situation, jigen is not beating madara. 

 — his sukunahikona is nowhere near on isshikis level, so he isn’t just lol shrinking madaras abilities such as PS, mokuton etc 

 — can’t see limbo, and there’s 4 of them, good luck to jigen who doesn’t have any special durability, and gets ragdolled by limbos every time he tries to attack, 

 — using rods and boxes ain’t gna cut it, not when limbos would unaffected by it, and suss noo won’t get pierced by it 

 — attempting to bust PS can again be cut short by limbos swatting him aside 

 — fight ends with jigen running out of chakra or getting swatted aside by limbos followed by CST (which he can’t anticipate) breaking every bone in his body 

isshiki > madara > jigen imo

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Jul 31, 2021)

why are people arguing Base Kaguya being above Sasuke? 



She was Hanging out with Momoshiki and Kinshiki Long ago, and Momoshiki view Kaguya back then as Weak. 

He has never Seen evolved Kaguya, he had no idea Kaguya Actually did took the fruit from earth.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> why are people arguing Base Kaguya being above Sasuke?



The same reason people argue Base Jiraiya is above Juubito.


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> Heavily Suppressed Madara* troll.



False.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 1, 2021)

It's so incredibly apparent that the Boruto Stans will literally say anything as long as it supports their, "Juudara is Trash", viewpoint. 

Juudara living rent free in all their minds.

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Fused (Aug 1, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> False.


True.

Madara was literally trolling Sasuke. A serious opponent wouldn't have been commenting in a non-chalant tone "Hm, he sure is quick". A serious opponent would have simply bothered to dodge it since they saw he was coming at him. Madara was messing around the entire time, if you can't see it then you haven't read the manga because it's so blatant.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> True.
> 
> Madara was literally trolling Sasuke. A serious opponent wouldn't have been commenting in a non-chalant tone "Hm, he sure is quick". Madara was messing around the entire time, if you can't see it then you haven't read the manga because it's so blatant.


I wouldn't say he was "messing around". But he definitely wasn't* 100% serious*, I think it's really apparent through how he comes across through the whole fight.

It's like the entire time, this was what his attention was like -

Main Objective- Cast Infinite Tsukuyomi to achieve overall Victory.
Secondary Priority - Fight/Hold Off Naruto & Sasuke while completing Main Objective.

And he successfully achieved that. *They failed to stop him from achieving Infinite Tsukuyomi over the world.*
_______________________________________

There is of-course the opposing viewpoint which argue that - Initially Madara was focused on fighting them, then after realised he was loosing, he was attempting to get more power to win in the form of the 2nd Rinnegan & the IT. And that he was genuinely being blitzed and only surviving by the skin of his teeth. But to me... like I said above, based on the way Madara came across, it felt more like he wasn't 100% serious with them.

Perhaps they were more... stalemating, 1RG Shinju-Juudara. Then Madara was like in his head.... "Fine then, I'll just get some more power so victory is assured, and obtains the 2nd Rinnegan."

However, I also acknowledge that Naruto & Sasuke together *would *have eventually defeated & sealed 1RG Shinju-Juudara. So Madara DID NEED that additional power in the form of Dual Rinnegan.

That also implies that Madara personally felt as though he could High Diff 2 V 1 them and win with Dual Rinnegan. Though personally I feel more stalemating was likely. Madara perhaps slightly underestimating Naruto & Sasuke.

But Prime Juudara is a step above that, including the entire potential arsenal of Juudara at that stage.* It's at this stage where Madara would have won against Naruto & Sasuke High Diff.*

To summarise in scaling -

Prime Juudara > DRG Juudara ~ Naruto & Sasuke > 1RG Juudara(Post-Shinju) => Naruto > 1RG Juudara(Pre-Shinju) ~ Sasuke > Naruto(Base-SPSM) => Juubito

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## blk (Aug 1, 2021)

Can someone tell me why exactly Jigen's sharp rods, punches and kicks shouldn't decimate Madara when he was getting curbstomped just fine by a sword, a Chidori and BZ's hand?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Kage 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Fused (Aug 1, 2021)

Can someone tell me why Urashiki Otsutuski, praised as a 


*STRONG


STRONG

STRONG

STRONG!!!!

S T R O N G*

member of the Otsutsuki Clan stabbed Base Jiraiya and couldn't kill him:





While Pain stabbed SM Jiraiya and killed him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blk (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> Can someone tell me why Urashiki Otsutuski, praised as a
> 
> 
> *STRONG
> ...



Not sure what you want to prove with this... 

Btw Urashiki would easily defeat Madara by BFR'ing him into space, or sealing him for ten thousand years, etc

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## sy6up (Aug 1, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Yeah no he doesnt


Bro it's a joke... maybe


----------



## Charisma (Aug 1, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Which is more than enough to outscale Momoshiki
> 
> Whats Base Momos best feat
> 
> ...


He doesn't have any, just like Kaguya. Never said he had a feat. This is about portrayal.



> Yes
> 
> Yes it would
> 
> ...


Incorrect. You are trying to argue that bisecting Isshiki is impressive. You're quoting it's strength without comparison to anything, so you actually can't judge its power at all. The only way we can judge it is by knowing that Naruto characters have bad durability. Can you explain why Isshiki had to shrink basic shuriken and swords? According to you, they can't pierce him so they should just fall down when they hit him, right? Crying outliers when Naruto is impaled by swords, Sasuke is impaled by shuriken, and Isshiki knew he'd get pierced is just your coping mechanism.



> ah
> 
> Straight up fact actually
> 
> ...


Once again, you failed to read my post. Kaguya is below Isshiki but equal to Momoshiki in the height of the mural. They're not centered for a reason. There is no concesion. The only fact is that there are more things pointing to Momoshiki being equal or superior than Kaguya. You're relying on a feat with no meaning.



> Not post fruit he doesnt


You just proved my point even more. Momoshiki thought he was above Kaguya enough that he could take her back and punish her. He knew she ate the fruit and still thought he could do it, meaning he believed he was so far above her before that eating the fruit wouldn't make up for the difference. Nice try, though.



> And Sasuke knew that Jigen could subjugate a Juubi and was fucking working with/a superior of Kaguyas
> 
> So


Sasuke didn't know what the murals meant except that they came in pairs. Amado didn't tell about the relation of superiority until after they fought. And what does subjugating an extremely small Ten-Tails mean, exactly? Even Hashirama could restrain the fully developed one, so it had to split itself, which this small one has no feats to be capable of. Sasuke didn't know how powerful Jigen was, end of story. The only comparison would be that at best he is far below Hashirama who tamed one far larger. Nice try, though.



> BECAUSE HE TANKED IT GENIUS
> 
> THATS MY ENTIRE POINT
> 
> JESUS YOURE THICK


You failed to provide evidence. Nowhere is it shown that Sasuke thrusts his Chidori straight into Naruto's arm. There's no impaling like how Madara got pushed in. You've lost this argument. Saying it in caps without proof doesn't make you more right.



> No its an outlier because fucking 10 to the -8 tonnes of energy outdoing 10 to the 20 tonnes of energy is fucking asinine
> 
> Even if its " HURR DURR WITH A SWORD DOE"
> 
> ...


I guess child Shin stabbing Naruto is an outlier that doesn't make sense too, huh? Denial. You've lost this argument.



> Look at the panels I posted again and then try this damage control
> 
> Theres a panel of Sasuke with his hand EXACTLY as you specified my guy
> 
> ...


How Sasuke starts his Chidori has no effect on how he ends it. His hand isn't shown thrusted into Bee, and Bee's uniform took no damage from a pierce. You have no proof that Sasuke thrust it into Bee, but are just imaging what you think happened. Every time Sasuke uses Chidori tactically we've shown what his hand looks like, and it's touching the target. You use an example where we can't see what his hand looks like during it and scream you're right when it doesn't prove anything. You've lost this argument.



> And a Jab is a punch
> 
> So concession fucking accepted


I can't punch you with a pencil. I can jab you with one, though. Jabbing in context implies a sharp or narrowed edge, like Chidori. Sasuke doesn't punch with Chidori. Chidori is confirmed to be sharp when the fingers are pointed. No different than the 3rd Raikage's technique. You've lost this argument.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> Can someone tell me why Urashiki Otsutuski, praised as a
> 
> 
> *STRONG
> ...


mathematics 
you learned how to count i'm assuming, otherwise we really need to start having a look at the school system.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 1, 2021)

People need to stop with the coping mechanisms.
We all accept Jigen is strong, but he isn't one-shotting a Juubi Jin.  He wasn't even able to one shot Sasuke, who has no Tailed beast no healing ability to save him. unless you think Sasuke is more durable than a Juubi Jin it clear as day Jigen will not beat Madara with kicks and punches can couldn't kill Sasuke. 


Sasuke being Shocked at a Baby Ten tails and sweating from  the sight of someone being able to bind it when he saw Hashirama in the war Do the same thing to a Adult Size Ten tails as a teen.



He did this while Being weaker than his alive self.


----------



## Fused (Aug 1, 2021)

It's like people forgot that Ten Tails is the Progenitor of all chakra, the Originator of all energy whose chakra makes the combined Tailed Beasts look like ants. And Madara absorbed and completely mastered that.

No one is oneshotting Madara, EVER.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> It's like people forgot that Ten Tails is the Progenitor of all chakra, the Originator of all energy whose chakra makes the combined Tailed Beasts look like ants. And Madara absorbed and completely mastered that.
> 
> No one is oneshotting Madara, EVER.


And  Naruto made him his bitch with yoton FRS

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> only one eye therefore none of six path jutsus


Someone has no fucking clue what hes talking about because this is not how the rinnegan works  


Raiken said:


> It's so incredibly apparent that the Boruto Stans will literally say anything as long as it supports their, "Juudara is Trash", viewpoint.
> 
> Juudara living rent free in all their minds.


The irony here is fucking palpable

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ARGUS (Aug 1, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> Someone has no fucking clue what hes talking about because this is not how the rinnegan works
> 
> The irony here is fucking palpable


He clearly didn’t have deva path since he used CT after he got the second eye

he clearly didn’t have preta path unlike his edo form and most likely got it when he got his second eye back 

ningendo and jigokudo would play no factor in that fight so it doesn’t matter 

so no, we have factually seen that if you have only one rinnegan your abilities are limited, and this has been stated as well clown

Reactions: Optimistic 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

blk said:


> Can someone tell me why exactly Jigen's sharp rods, punches and kicks shouldn't decimate Madara when he was getting curbstomped just fine by a sword, a Chidori and BZ's hand?




Well at least black zetsu had a host there, Naruto and sasuke were getting negged by black zetsu without any host

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> Can someone tell me why Urashiki Otsutuski, praised as a
> 
> 
> *STRONG
> ...




Because the asura path negs the boruto verse


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> It's like people forgot that Ten Tails is the Progenitor of all chakra, the Originator of all energy



Who cares. Kaguya is far stronger than Juudara, and Naruto slapped her around from time to time.

Naruto, of course, got stronger in The Last and stronger still by Boruto: Naruto The Movie (the fight).

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2021)

ARGUS said:


> He clearly didn’t have deva path since he used CT after he got the second eye
> 
> he clearly didn’t have preta path unlike his edo form and most likely got it when he got his second eye back
> 
> ningendo and jigokudo would play no factor in that fight so it doesn’t matter


This is all straight up trash as its directly stated that 1 Rinnegan has access to all Six Paths abilities by both Konan and Obito

Cope harder that your boy just sucks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

WorldsStrongest said:


> This is all straight up trash as its directly stated that 1 Rinnegan has access to all Six Paths abilities by both Konan and Obito



When?


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Aug 1, 2021)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> When?


Obito states multiple times he can make use of the Six Paths Jutsu

Legit pick a scene he ever talks about the Rinnegan and bam there you go

Its also fucking asinine to assume they can use the goddamn JUUBI COFFIN SEAL WITH 1 EYE as well as the Gedo path but cant use anything else regardless

Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence 

If we are doing that, then fucking JJ Madara with 3 eyes can only use the Deva path and Limbo and lost everything else

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Aug 1, 2021)

Fused said:


> Can someone tell me why Urashiki Otsutuski, praised as a
> 
> 
> *STRONG
> ...



Madara stabbed Sakura and couldn't kill her. He also kicked Minato and coudn't kill him.

Try again.


----------



## Alita (Aug 2, 2021)

Raiken said:


> It's so incredibly apparent that the Boruto Stans will literally say anything as long as it supports their, "Juudara is Trash", viewpoint.
> 
> Juudara living rent free in all their minds.



Considering you madara fanboys are the ones that have to make dupe accounts on a regular basis, give madara fanfic tier abilities he has never shown, and literally deny canon just to try to downplay isshiki I would say it's very much isshiki who is living rent free in you guys heads.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Steven (Aug 2, 2021)

Madara stans strikes back.He dont stand a chance here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Danisor (Aug 2, 2021)

Fused said:


> member of the Otsutsuki Clan stabbed Base Jiraiya and couldn't kill him:


Plot.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Plot.


So the narrative says that otsutki are fodder to base jiraya, Good to know that you agree with the story


----------



## Fused (Aug 2, 2021)

Danisor said:


> Plot.


Not plot.

I don't understand why people think Otsutsuki are sooo strong just because they are aliens. Being aliens doesn't mean they are strong or should be stronger than humans.

Kaguya was so strong because she merged with Ten Tails, the Originator of all chakra and a fragment of the God Tree that gave birth to all things in the cosmos. She is the outlier, not the norm.

Otsutsuki are just aliens, not Gods, and the fact that Urashiki is an Otsutsuki doesn't mean he's automatically strong.

In fact, his death proved this. He died to literal P1 characters.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Fused said:


> Otsutsuki are just aliens, not Gods, and the fact that Urashiki is an Otsutsuki doesn't mean he's automatically strong.
> 
> In fact, his death proved this. He died to literal P1 characters.


So did isshiki's death, He got outsmarted by a twelve year old


----------



## Goku (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> So the narrative says that otsutki are fodder to base jiraya, Good to know that you agree with the story


Minato took Madara's kick. So I guess he's fodder to Minato using your logic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Minato took Madara's kick. So I guess he's fodder to Minato using your logic.


Looks like minato is getting fodderized there though so that proves nothing really
This is a false equivariance anyway as in the madara example, he's boding minato versus in the urashiki example where he's the one getting bodied


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Minato took Madara's kick. So I guess he's fodder to Minato using your logic.



Minato is Edo Tensei so it not like he would die or anything from that kick. 


We can make a Thread Right now Edo Minato Vs Jigen How many of the fans do you think are going to Say Jigen will Kill an Edo tensei with Kick and punches?


----------



## Goku (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> This is a false equivariance anyway as in the madara example, he's boding minato versus in the urashiki example where he's the one getting bodied


Blocking a Rasengan and taking no damage does not translate into getting bodied. Try again.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Blocking a Rasengan and taking no damage does not translate into getting bodied. Try again.


How did he block it, He was rammed though solid rock?


----------



## Goku (Aug 2, 2021)

Bob74h said:


> How did he block it, He was rammed though solid rock?


Yeah, and he was just fine after that... There wasn't any signs of injuries.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

Vegito said:


> Yeah, and he was just fine after that... There wasn't any signs of injuries.


If that was true then the attack would of not launched him back fifty something feat and instead just break the opponents hand like here


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 2, 2021)

Stabbing Madara with Rods isn't going to Stop him since he can easily swap out of that. 

there nothing imply he can't do that since Magnet Release stops Movements  and Madara swapped out of it.  He can impale Madara all he wants, since it was unable to kill Naruto or Sasuke who don't even any Regeneration on Madara level it sure as hell not doing much against Madara.

Even Sasuke was still able to use his ability after getting Rods in him. 


The rods Are not doing a damn thing to Madara who Regeneration is Leagues better than Naruto's healing thank to the 9 tails. 


As soon as Jigen Put Rods in Madara he swaps it out with Limbo and then Process to curbstomp Jigen.


----------



## Bob74h (Aug 2, 2021)

MYGod000 said:


> Stabbing Madara with Rods isn't going to Stop him since he can easily swap out of that.
> 
> there nothing imply he can't do that since Magnet Release stops Movements  and Madara swapped out of it.  He can impale Madara all he wants, since it was unable to kill Naruto or Sasuke who don't even any Regeneration on Madara level it sure as hell not doing much against Madara.
> 
> ...




Also he should be able to see the rods with his sharrigan as sasuke was able to see deidara's microscopic bombs which were going much faster

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## WhoFedAhri? (Aug 3, 2021)

You know you have lost the debate when you use feats from the time slip arc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## uchihakil (Aug 7, 2021)

3 eyed juudara extreme low diffs isshiki with IT

2 eyed juudara shits on isshiki with 5 clones he can't see/sense or even defend against. They smack the living shit out of him and call it a day.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Perfect Susano (Aug 7, 2021)

So this should be obvious but Naruto & Sasuke aren't more durable than Madara. They get ran through by things like basic weaponry on a daily basis and have zero durability hype in the story. There is no reason why they would be more durable than Madara from a story perspective outside of fan wank.

If Night Gai blows a hole through Madara's body but Isshiki's hits don't do the same to Naruto & Sasuke then Gai's physical force is>>Isshiki's.

Jigen can't do anything to Madara on the merit of his striking power. Night Gai>Sekizo>Isshiki's physical strength.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## MYGod000 (Aug 7, 2021)

Perfect Susano said:


> So this should be obvious but Naruto & Sasuke aren't more durable than Madara. They get ran through by things like basic weaponry on a daily basis and have zero durability hype in the story. There is no reason why they would be more durable than Madara from a story perspective outside of fan wank.
> 
> If Night Gai blows a hole through Madara's body but Isshiki's hits don't do the same to Naruto & Sasuke then Gai's physical force is>>Isshiki's.
> 
> Jigen can't do anything to Madara on the merit of his striking power. Night Gai>Sekizo>Isshiki's physical strength.



Literally what I was trying to tell them, but they don't even comprehend what is being said.

On top of that, They think Rods will Stop Madara when Naruto and Sasuke were using Jutsu and Abilities while they had rods in them. Madara can easily swap out of those Rods with Limbo. 

None of Isshiki's punches or kicks were blowing holes into Naruto or Sasuke. Yes, it's pretty fair to say 8th Gate Gai>Isshiki in physical Strength. 

that is ignoring that Kaguya pre fruit and pre Ten tails Merged was able to down Isshiki at his best.  that Kaguya was weaker than Madara.


----------

